# Root for the Blazers!



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If Blazers beat Jazz tomorrow night, we clinch home court.

If Jazz win and Rockets win, we clinch.


However, if Jazz win and Rockets lose to Phoenix, then the last game (HOU VS UTA) will determine home court. Beating the Suns will be very tough.

Root for the Blazers!! I really don't want that last game vs Utah to matter.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh no, we would actually need to win one of the next two game. Since tie breaker is on Jazz's side. Our players need to tighten up now.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Actually, as long as Utah loses one game, we can lose both and maintain home court.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

or we could just root for the rockets to win


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> or we could just root for the rockets to win



we're facing a hot Phoenix team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We are pretty hot too, sherwin.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys, its PHX... We simply cant play them and we are like 3-20 over the last few seasons against them lol


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Guys, its PHX... We simply cant play them and we are like 3-20 over the last few seasons against them lol


We don't match up well. Although we have had some very competitive games with Dallas, which is strange but good.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Uhh This is gonna beat at home to Phoenix. We better hope Utah loses


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Spurs lost so PHX has clinched #2. Suns may bench or limit play of starters, to give them rest. Good news for us if they do.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope they dont. I want to face their best team and see if we are good enough.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah PHX might finally go easy on us... I know D'Antoni wants to give Nashy boy some rest so if Nash sits, we're good for the win

Utah is the coldest team going into the playoffs right now, couldn't ask for a better 1st round opponent.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

PriceIsWright said:


> We don't match up well.


We don't match up well? We don't match up with PHX period LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the suns are going to rest nash and lose on purpose to help his mvp bid


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah PHX might finally go easy on us... I know D'Antoni wants to give Nashy boy some rest so if Nash sits, we're good for the win
> 
> *Utah is the coldest team going into the playoffs right now, couldn't ask for a better 1st round opponent*.


pretty much any team in the east would be an easier opponent especially the wizards with the way theyre playin right now :biggrin: if only we were in th east


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I dont think the Jazz can out cold the Lakers right now.

But lets face before they went on their losing streak they beat us.

Also considering the Rockets & Jazz games are on only an hour apart I think most of us are going to be too busy cheering the Rockets. I dont think the Blazers can beat the Jazz anyway. I think the Mavs win would have given them some confidence(despite the Suns) they will come back strong against us.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> pretty much any team in the east would be an easier opponent especially the wizards with the way theyre playin right now :biggrin: if only we were in th east


if the rockets were in the east, they would probably suck


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> if the rockets were in the east, they would probably suck


We're 24-8 against the East this season, so I think not.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Go Rockets!:cheers: Go Blazers!:cheers: 

Is there any way that Zach Randolph, LaMarcus Aldridge, and Joe Prysbilla could push through their injuries and come back to play tonight? Oh well.

I know this sounds bad but, let's hope that Boozer suffers a severe ankle sprain in this game against the Blazers tonight. Nothing major. Just something to keep him out for the last game against Houston and the first round of the playoffs.:clap2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> We're 24-8 against the East this season, so I think not.


Sarcasm radar did not go off eh? lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sarcasm radar did not go off eh? lol


doh!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> We're 24-8 against the East this season, so I think not.


actually i was referring to the fact that if we were in the east, the franchise as a whole would suck more right now. instead of trading stevie for tmac, we probably would have traded yao for bogut


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> We're 24-8 against the East this season, so I think not.


Actually we were 24-6 vs the EAST


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Portland's not even playing Roy in their game, what's up with that???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Portland's not even playing Roy in their game, what's up with that???


i think the official medical term is "he has a boo-boo"


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Blazers tanking???

PS with an Oden in the race im not sure I wouldnt be doing the same thing..........


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Blazers tanking???
> 
> PS with an Oden in the race im not sure I wouldnt be doing the same thing..........


*GASP*

yes, just like every other lottery team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> *GASP*
> 
> yes, just like every other lottery team.


Grizzlies aren't, they're whooping the Spurs right now! But then they do have secured last place in the league already... wish we were playing the Spurs instead of Suns tonight, argh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im just surprised because until now Blazers have seemed to have gone out looking to win games....................

Have they only just realised their season is over?????????


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

It's not our fault. We're missing our best players...

Joel: Lost him earlier in the season.
Miles: Out all season, knee surgery.
Zach: Injured hand, surgery.
LA: Heart condition.
Roy: Bad knee, was playing on one leg.
Ime: Multiple concussions, bad knee, was also playing on one leg.

Jack is the only starter we've got left. We're still playing hard, we just suck.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Root for the Blazers to win the lottery and we'll beat the Jazz next season, I promise.


----------

